# I wish there were a European strain of perch this size in the local lakes in this area, and Lake Erie.



## Pole Squeezer (Jun 21, 2008)

This one measured 49 centimeters (19.2 inches). He caught a total of 7 that measured between 44 centimeters (17 inches) and 19 inches from a lake in Sweden.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Can you imagine???

Other than the awesome fight they must have...I wonder If'n they taste as good as ours?


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Was watching a show on msn sports where they were tournament fishing a river in Germany the guys were fishing from the river walkways in some city and were hoisting them perch into umbrella nets they were monsters. It would be sweet to have them in erie


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Unfortunately we only get the bad invasive species from them


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Naaah... i'm perfectly happy with our 10"ers'


----------



## obxdave (Apr 25, 2004)

Zander, chances are you’ve had some in local restaurants. Some like to pass it off as lake perch cause the skin is so similar.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

You know, there are probably people in Europe who look at pictures of our Lake Erie walleye and say they wished they had walleye like that!

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

obxdave said:


> Zander, chances are you’ve had some in local restaurants. Some like to pass it off as lake perch cause the skin is so similar.


Zander look like walleyes. This a European perch. It's interesting the there are two different fish species here in North America that have nearly identical "cousins" on the opposite side of the globe.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

the continents were once connected, There are many species that evolved genetically from the same original genus. Elk, deer, and wolves come to mind.


----------



## Buckeye33 (May 18, 2021)

Redheads said:


> Unfortunately we only get the bad invasive species from them


Ain’t that the truth


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

I was actually thinking the other day, it really would be nice to have these perch or maybe a hybrid. They give us hybrid bass for sport. How bout perch!


----------



## Dane101 (Nov 3, 2020)

matticito said:


> I was actually thinking the other day, it really would be nice to have these perch or maybe a hybrid. They give us hybrid bass for sport. How bout perch!


It's almost like a guy with money, could fly over there and bring back some eggs. Then raise some to release in Erie.😁🤔🤨Always wanted to take redfish to San Diego.


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

M.Magis said:


> merica that have nearly identical "cousins" on the opposite side of the globe.



Don't forget about European pike, those things are enormous....


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Pike said:


> Don't forget about European pike, those things are enormous....


Yes!! I follow Freddy Harbort. Catches European beasts!


----------



## Pole Squeezer (Jun 21, 2008)

matticito said:


> Yes!! I follow Freddy Harbort. Catches European beasts!


Some of those beasts are caught in downtown London. I remember watching Mike Iconelli catching monster pike from a canal in London. The public never fished for them.


----------



## Dane101 (Nov 3, 2020)

Pole Squeezer said:


> Some of those beasts are caught in downtown London. I remember watching Mike Iconelli catching monster pike from a canal in London. The public never fished for them.


Holland canals also. Right in the city.😄Vids on boobtube.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

if you tell anybody in europe you catch 100 eyes on rod one day ,or 50 perch they will not beleve that.
if fishing was beter in europe i will be there,but is not that is reason why i am here.
there is only rondom few pictures from europe.
and polution is bad.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

If someone told me they (alone) caught 50 perch in one day on rod and reel I might not believe them either 

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Misdirection said:


> If someone told me they (alone) caught 50 perch in one day on rod and reel I might not believe them either
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


in no limit days i catch with 2 rods on erie in 6 hours 200 perch by myself.
last month 8 hours perch fishing i got 3 small perch covering100 square miles.


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

We used to catch 120 to 150 a day on Erie, oh the stories with pops are memories without a credit card.


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

fastwater said:


> Can you imagine???
> 
> Other than the awesome fight they must have...I wonder If'n they taste as good as ours?


 The one type taste like sauerkraut. The other like mashed potatoes and onion. Instead of tartar sauce for you sour cream And black in a bit on cast-iron


----------



## SemperFi (Mar 10, 2014)

I remember fishing off the rocks at edgewater park, before the line ever hit the bottom had a double header on that was back in the early 60's. People had burlap potato sacks filled. I fished the mouth rocky river on the rocks caught hundreds of those perch. That was good place to fish had be out of there by 10:00 a.m. that was private yacht club. Remember my uncle talking that perch were the same size in Europe.


----------



## Bmcclain1 (Dec 17, 2012)

I want no more invasive species. Remember, Europeans first brought carp over here because they thought that was a good idea. I know we get stuck with invaders, and may get stuck again in the future, but please do nothing to propagate or encourage any invasive species. They can keep their giant perch. We would probably learn that they eat all the walleye and little kids' toes.....


----------

